
A Protocol for Visiting China (or DEFCON) - DTrejo
http://nweaver.blogspot.com/2009/07/protocol-for-visiting-china-or-defcon.html
======
khafra
An additional step is to have no OS on your rewritable media; run off a custom
LiveCD with whatever you need on it. Pair that with TOR or a VPN home and
you're doing pretty well; even if someone completely pwns your box, all you
have to do is reboot.

